# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Oldies power - cover

## marvoc

Hi
I created this artwork in Clip Studio Paint.



Like usual it was really fun, mainly because Clip Paint Studio has very good brushes and preassure settings. So compare with Photoshop, no way. Here I've been using G-pen for contours and black parts and for sky I used my lovely water color brushes. Especially Dense and Smooth brush.

I did it for one competition (below), if you like it, you can support me there. I'll really appreciate it. If you know someone who can be interested too, share it with him.
Open it there and after that give Like to it (if you like it of course  :Wink:  ).

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...message_bubble*

I would like to know if is somebody interested, If I should create this comic?  :Smile: 
Martin

----------


## marvoc

UPDATE - base on the competition and other events, I've decided to start public more of my work on Facebook. If you are interested look there, link below  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/Art-of-Martin-Vocet-1021847041208933/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

----------

